# PR London processing times



## Gladitsover (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi all

I know a lot of people have been asking about PR processing times, so I though I'd share my good news. 

My wife is Canadian and living with me in the UK, we've been married for 5 years and have a 3 year old daughter (registered dual national), so my wife sponsored me under the "Spouse, common-law partner, conjugal partner or dependent child living outside Canada" program. 

I filled out the application in September '15 and paid all the fees up front and also had the medical done before-hand. I went through the paper work several times to make sure all the i's were dotted etc. 

I checked the processing times for the London visa centre (for stage 2 of the application) and was shocked to see 28 MONTHS for 80% of all applications processed. 

However, I was very pleased this morning when my Confirmation of Permanent Residence (COPR) form IMM5785 and IMM5688 turned up in the post, so just under 4 months. I now have 6 months to present the forms to an immigration officer in Canada or I'll have to apply all over again (f**k that).


----------



## Faranch (Dec 31, 2015)

Hi

Amazing News!! I am in a very similar position to you, however my wife and 4 children are living in Canada while I am still working in the UK for now. I submitted my forms similar time to you and hope I get a similar response soon ) 

Good luck to you and your family with the move to Canada.

Regards

Faran


----------

